# What is your concealed carry favorite



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok so here's the deal. In the last 3 weeks there have been two incidences that I wished I had a CCP permit and was carrying. The last one just a couple of days ago. Granted neither time would I have had to draw a weapon it's just that if either situation had escalated any further my wife and grandson could have been in danger. Due to this I am seriously considering getting my CCP and carrying. 

I wanted to reach out to the collective wisdom of the group and see what seems to be the preferred caliber and type of handgun for CCP. My two thoughts are a .357 or a 9MM but I really want to get as much feedback from folks that actually carry to see what might be the best fit. I've shot both calibers along with a .40 and .45 so feel free to offer your practical advice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a XD40 SubCompact and a LCP... the LCP is always with me as its just so darn easy to slip in a pocket. The XD40 tends to get left at home during the warm months when I cant take the chance of it printing. The newer LCP's have better sights than the original model but its kindof irrelevant as its a SHTF weapon for near point blank range anyway.

With new bullet tech, 380ACP is beating 9mm performance from a couple decades ago... but of course the same gains make the 9mm beat the performance of larger calibers from years ago etc etc. 

Love the XD, but its harder to conceal.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You might have to gain some weight to pack it but....................









I actually pack a Ruger LCR in 357mag. I figure that if I can't take care of the problem with 5 rounds then I'll just have to put another 5 into the pistol.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Heck critter I weigh so much I could hide that in my navel. :shock:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Springfield XD40 subcompact. 8)


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I like the pocket guns. They are the ones that get carried and you never have the excuse of them being too bulky to carry. I have carried a Kel-tec p32 and a Kel-tec pt3 and a LCP and they are amazingly comfortable. I am now eyeing the North American arms minis and wasps just for their ultimate conceal ability. Any return fire or firearm is better than not carrying in my opinion.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

There's a new 380ACP in a miniature 1911 design that looks pretty snazzy... I cant remember the MFG, saw it in a article that I cant find. Maybe Loke is familiar with it.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

S&W MP Shield 9mm


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got a Glock 42 that I really enjoy. The new 43 they just released is the same gun fit for 9mm instead of 380ACP. Six shots, with the pinky extension mag, whole gun is about 6 inches long.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

DallanC said:


> There's a new 380ACP in a miniature 1911 design that looks pretty snazzy... I cant remember the MFG, saw it in a article that I cant find. Maybe Loke is familiar with it.
> 
> -DallanC


Sig P238? Kinda like a baby 1911. But it's been around for about 5 years. I had one for a few years and loved it. Now I have a Springfield XDS .45 acp and love it.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

if you like the 1911, i carry a springfield em .40, and i love it. however it is heavier/bulkier than others. if you want a 1911type in a .380 the sig sauer p238 is a pretty cool gun. i used to carry a shield as well and can definitely vouch for their great useability. before that carried a taurus tcp .380 (taurus's version of the ruger LCP), and it was quite nice but really only a point blank gun. bottom line, there are a ton of good and affordable options, just find one you are most comfortable with.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

DallanC, it might be the Browning 1911-380. I'm waiting for Loke to call and tell me they're available.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I carry a Colt Government .380.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springfield XDs 45 for the last couple years. I carried a Glock19 for 20+ years and switched to the XDs45 and I love it. In the winter I pack a fullsize Kimber Nomad Custom 2.
My wife carries a Glock 40cal


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Some people who know a lot more about this than me say to select the most powerful weapon that you can use effectively. Typically, that would not be the most powerful weapon available.

On the other hand, at least one (possibly more) study provided some evidence that .22 long rifle is about as effective as any handgun cartridge for defense. How could it be that a .22 long rifle might be more or less as effective as more powerful loads? I dunno, maybe because it is easier for many people to shoot straight when using a .22 than something like, say, a .44 magnum.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I carry a Kimber ProCarry .45. I don't mind the weight and like the slim profile. My wife carries a Kahr 9MM that she shoots scary good.------SS


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am not sure if anyone has actually had a gun pointed at them, but the last thing on my mind was:" I wonder if the caliber of that gun is sufficient to kill me?"

The first thoughts on your mind are usually:

1. What have I done that would merit use of lethal force?
2. What can I do in order extinguish this threat?
3. How can I resolve this situation without dying? 

Having something that goes bang in that moment would go a long way....

Even if its a .22 LR


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have an XD in 9, but I have just found it too difficult to conceal and I would regularly forget to get it. So, I wanted something smaller, but all of the small stuff was just garbage triggers that had about 9" of pull....until I set me eyes on the Ruger LC9S. It has a stiker fire trigger, like the glocks and very nice and concealable. I got the little pocket pouch that slides off and stays in the pocket. Shoots pretty well for something that small. I like it a lot. I shoot mainly my own reloads and only put about 150 rounds through it so far w/o a single misfire so far.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I live in Ogden, and I have not carried in almost 20 years.

Shoot what you know and are comfortable with. If I was going to carry for self defense again, it would be an NAA mini in .22 mag, or a Ruger Bear cat also in mag. But I'm a revolver guy.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> I am not sure if anyone has actually had a gun pointed at them, but the last thing on my mind was:" I wonder if the caliber of that gun is sufficient to kill me?"
> 
> The first thoughts on your mind are usually:
> 
> ...


I've been shot at, and had a few guns on me. Everything happens so fast you don't always have chance to draw, or its up close and personal, and yeah, .22 is way better than nothing.

I've chosen not to shoot back once, because of multiple circumstances.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The best advice I was ever given, and pass along whenever I get the chance is, "Get the largest gun you are willing to carry all of the time." I don't remember who said it, could have been Clint Smith, maybe Jeff Cooper, or even both, or neither. The best thing to do is visit a gun shop that has a large selection, find a salesperson that you are comfortable with, and handle everything in the showcase. I carry every day, in situations where it is critical that I don't print, and others where it is expected that I carry. Different situations call for different guns, and carry style. Read holster into this. One size doesn't always fit all. I don't consider myself an expert, but I am familiar with what is on the market, and a lot of folks let me know what works for them, and what doesn't.

Mr. .45, I think I sent you a PM a couple of weeks ago about the 1911-380. PM me your phone number, and I'll check this afternoon when I'm there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

.45 said:


> DallanC, it might be the Browning 1911-380. I'm waiting for Loke to call and tell me they're available.


Huh, I'm pretty sure that's the one... for some reason I thought it was smaller though. Does look snazzy though. Maybe my wife would like one... I of course would have to break it in for her :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

In crowds, being over powered is not a plus. If you might go through your target, and there is a car load of kids on the other side of your target, you can't shoot, or at least you should not shoot. 22LR has been looked at a lot for these situations, as well as other small caliber rounds, and 22LR has been tested with success in the streets of Iraq for this very purpose. 

Like has been mentioned, there is not a one size fits all, and proficiency is probably far more important.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Rspeters said:


> Now I have a Springfield XDS .45 acp and love it.


+1 for the Springfield XDS.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

.40 Cal is my perfered choice. I carry a Sig sub compact but as mentioned before the summer months can be a pain because with the holster they are bulky.


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

gdog said:


> S&W MP Shield 9mm


+1, I have this as well. It's compact enough to conceal comfortably.


----------



## MuzzyPole (Jul 15, 2015)

Lonetree said:


> In crowds, being over powered is not a plus. If you might go through your target, and there is a car load of kids on the other side of your target, you can't shoot, or at least you should not shoot. 22LR has been looked at a lot for these situations, as well as other small caliber rounds, and 22LR has been tested with success in the streets of Iraq for this very purpose.
> 
> Like has been mentioned, there is not a one size fits all, and proficiency is probably far more important.


Interestingly the caliber used in most homicides and crimes where guns are involved in Alabama is the .22 LR.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a good article that is rather eye opening about actual stopping power of cartridges. I've posted it before... but the jist is that accuracy > all other factors.

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power

-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> This is a good article that is rather eye opening about actual stopping power of cartridges. I've posted it before... but the jist is that accuracy > all other factors.
> 
> http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/alternate-look-handgun-stopping-power
> 
> -DallanC


Kinda funny how data trumps emotions and theories huh :clap2:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I usually carry my G19. It is a tad on the bigger side, but if I'm just going grocery shopping or running errands it isn't too big of a deal if someone does notice I'm carrying. If I'm somewhere where I can legally carry but need to be 100% concealed either the G42 or a Sig P938.

Don't get too caught up in all the hoop-lah of which manufacturer or caliber is best. Purchase what you know you will carry the most. The best CFP firearm to have is the one that you'll actually carry.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

The KelTec P32 and a good leather pocket holster is my typical EDC. For me, I was sold on the ability to carry this little gun in any pocket or use the belt clip option for an IWB carry. It is so small in the holster that it looks and prints like a wallet. The Beretta Pico is slim but still too big to fit down in a front pant pocket. Most people I know who carry ultimately go with the .380 Rugers.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Kinda funny how data trumps emotions and theories huh :clap2:


It did not trump anything, only reinforced what several people have been saying.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a sig p232 380.
But on the barrel, it says 9mm Kurtz.
What does that mean?


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> I have a sig p232 380.
> But on the barrel, it says 9mm Kurtz.
> What does that mean?


380 ACP is essentially the same as 9mm Kurz


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

All this conceal carry talk really leaves me wanting this:http://northamericanarms.com/accessories/l-accessories/l-cc/bbs-l.html

Man that would be cool... I just gotta make sure to keep my belt out of reach of the kids at all times....


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> All this conceal carry talk really leaves me wanting this:http://northamericanarms.com/accessories/l-accessories/l-cc/bbs-l.html
> 
> Man that would be cool... I just gotta make sure to keep my belt out of reach of the kids at all times....


Ive always wondered how firmly the buckle holds it in place?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Kinda funny how data trumps emotions and theories huh :clap2:


Looks like i need a concealed version of my 12 gauge; isnt that the correct conclusion? Interesting info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I usually carry a Kimber Pro covert II but if I need something a little smaller I most likely pack the XDS 45. Ialso have 380's, 9mm, and 40's that I will carry when the mood strikes me. 

I also have a beretta bobcat .22 but I don't pack it a lot, it shoots fine but to me it's strictly a very short range gun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Ive always wondered how firmly the buckle holds it in place?


Hey, if you don't come and get your pistol powder I'm gonna use it.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I have a sig p232 380.
> But on the barrel, it says 9mm Kurtz.
> What does that mean?


The 9mm Kurtz is the German designation for the 380 ACP. It is also known as the 9X17, since the bullet diameter is a nominal 9 millimeters (.355"), and the case length is 17 millimeters. Not to be confused with the 9X18, which uses a larger bullet diameter (.366"). There are also the 9X19 (Parabellum, Luger, etc.), 9X21 (9mm Largo), and 9X23 (9mm TS&W). Simple, isn't it?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Looks like i need a concealed version of my 12 gauge; isnt that the correct conclusion? Interesting info, thanks for sharing!


If you can come up with one I'm sure you would be able to retire on that product. But sadly since we're talking about current concealed carry firearms unfortunately that won't work right now. I forget which famous handgun trainer it was that said this but it went something like this....a handgun should be considered a tool to help you get to a bigger gun like a rifle or shotgun.

I have even actually seriously considered a .22WMR as a concealed carry due to the high velocity and lethality of that projectile. I just haven't seen any concealable .22WMR's that I think would work well, unless I missed some. I believe it is Hornady that makes a pretty good self defense HP round for the .22WMR. I bought a box for my rifle just for kicks and they shoot excellent out of my rifle so they'll make a good varmint round out to 150 yards or so, but they're primarily designed for self defense if I am reading the literature right on them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Ruger has the LCR in 22 WMR, and Smith & Wesson has the AirWeight. Of the two, I would prefer the LCR. It has a better trigger.
The 22 Mag is not as bad a choice for self defence as some would want you to believe. Its ballistics are very close to the FN Five-Seven, and the 4.6x30 chambered in the MP7 carried by some SWAT ninjas. Speer has a 40 grain Gold Dot that should be quite effective.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> Ruger has the LCR in 22 WMR, and Smith & Wesson has the AirWeight. Of the two, I would prefer the LCR. It has a better trigger.


Thanks Loke I am going to check it out...


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Sig P232 with hot loads is my preferred carry.


----------



## shortbreath54 (Apr 23, 2009)

*CC advice*

Lost I am large and slow so if it comes I can NOT run. So I carry a gun for shooting not comfort. I have 45. 9mm 380 with lasers and without.If you like the 12ga as I do carry the Judge,I do in my car, on my person I carry most of the time a Sig compact in 9mm p320 with 135 gr critical duty.My bug is a M&P Shield 9mm with 124 gr hydro shocks.
My wifes likes her Kahr CW9 with a DB 380 as a bug
Find the holster that fits and works for you and your build...I have found an Alien IWB works for the Sig with a cross draw for the bug
I always ware my shirt out with the belly overhang lots of room.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Just put my application in with BCI yesterday. Have a shield in the forty. Still undecided on the gun. I could always hit em over the head with my GP100 if the shield doesn't work out.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

shortbreath54 said:


> Lost I am large and slow so if it comes I can NOT run. So I carry a gun for shooting not comfort. I have 45. 9mm 380 with lasers and without.If you like the 12ga as I do carry the Judge,I do in my car, on my person I carry most of the time a Sig compact in 9mm p320 with 135 gr critical duty.My bug is a M&P Shield 9mm with 124 gr hydro shocks.
> My wifes likes her Kahr CW9 with a DB 380 as a bug
> Find the holster that fits and works for you and your build...I have found an Alien IWB works for the Sig with a cross draw for the bug
> I always ware my shirt out with the belly overhang lots of room.


Welcome to the club short...I could hide a 44 mag under my gut. Many years ago back in Louisiana my wife was working in the not so great part of town and called me from work. Their office had locked everyone in because of some race riots just a few blocks over from their office. She called me a told me what was going on so I got into the pickup with my shotgun, plug out and 5 loads of buckshot with two more boxes of buckshot on the seat next to me. Gun was out of the case, fully loaded with a round in the chamber. Thankfully when I pulled up to pick her up the bad stuff had not reached their location and we made it home without incident. I pretty much would prefer any one of my shotguns if I could but will take anything that goes bang and shoots out a projectile if that is the best I can do. I am glad the situation this weekend de-escalated without anything happening but I finally had to threaten the guy to get him to leave, and honestly I was a little surprised he took off after the threat of me running him over even though he was still in his vehicle. Honestly it's been a while since I've had to deal with a jackwagon like that and I hope it's a while before I have to again but it's time to be smart from here on out.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like you fellers should pack one of these then:

https://www.impactguns.com/serbu-super-shorty-9-12ga.aspx


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Like my glock 40. 
Do have a small 9m that I use sometimes.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Sounds like you fellers should pack one of these then:
> 
> https://www.impactguns.com/serbu-super-shorty-9-12ga.aspx


That's gotta have some serious recoil especially with 3" magnums...ouch


----------

